# How to Measure Length?



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Ok forgive my artistry, but what is the correct way to measure length of a dog? From the measurement that comes from the length between the chest and the hindquarters or the measurement taken from the base of the neck to the base of the tail???????



:alberteinstein::alberteinstein::alberteinstein:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't know the answer, but want to say your artwork is adorable!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Love the artwork! On here I've heard from the base of tail to the breastbone. Many times when shopping for a coat for the dogs, I've seen the other way.

They find ways to confuse us I think! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

it depends what your using the measurement for. 

For dog coats it is usually across the back 

For talking conformation and balance of the dog it is usually breast bone to the point of hip by the tail (ish)


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

neVar said:


> it depends what your using the measurement for.
> 
> For talking conformation and balance of the dog it is usually breast bone to the point of hip by the tail (ish)


This is the one that confuses me ....is it the base of tail on top (on the topline ) or behind the dog where its' butt is?
The measurements are quite a different each way.......

(I know the 'clothes' measurement is base of neck to base of tail.)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I believe that length of body is measured from point of shoulder to pin bone. Height from floor to top of shoulder blade.

Measuring their back would be from top of shoulder blade to hip bone.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Apparently I have been measuring vogue length wrong!


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

n2mischief said:


> i don't know the answer, but want to say your artwork is adorable!


lolol!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

From the ipg book of breeds. Note the proportion


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

STILL CONFUSED! Can someone add their own 'art work' Hahaha!!!!!!!

Clarity Please?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> STILL CONFUSED! Can someone add their own 'art work' Hahaha!!!!!!!
> 
> Clarity Please?


Look at ItzaClip's labeled dog. Measure from prosternum (breastbone) to point of buttocks (pin bone) for length of *body*.

ETA: oops that photo doesn't show breastbone. Well, in any case, in a poodle, you may not even find the breastbone to be much further out than the point of shoulder :/


----------



## alwayson (Dec 24, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Ok forgive my artistry, but what is the correct way to measure length of a dog? From the measurement that comes from the length between the chest and the hindquarters or the measurement taken from the base of the neck to the base of the tail???????
> 
> 
> 
> :alberteinstein::alberteinstein::alberteinstein:


 You measure from the front shoulder bone to the back hip bone , I hope this helps :argh::angel:


----------

